# Time/Envy Nightclub - Portsmouth - [03/09]



## CrysAk (Mar 1, 2009)

Visited with Randomnut today

since my last visit it had been pretty heavily boarded up and secured, didnt go in last time due to seeing hype needles in the first room we looked into lol, but figured should be safe enough now times passed 

anywho.. entry was... interesting to say the least lol

once in it was happy sailing, first explored some offices, lots of promo material lying around, then to the 2 night clubs, heard rumours of a casino but couldn't find that anywhere, 

anywo, was a good explore, but i didnt have the most motivation in the world so didnt touch my tripod .. so sorry for no nice photos of the dance floors! was pitch black in there


----------



## MaBs (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks an interesting site!

Like the shot of the bee in the spiders web!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 1, 2009)

Something a little bit ironc about the statement; Club will make the South Coast dance capital methinks! Great shots.


----------

